# Revo Stage 2 done yesterday, Results.



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi

Took my TT for a Revo Stage 2 yesterday, it was done on a rolling road.

Results were as follows:

Max BHP 259.2 HP

Max Torque 312 ft/lb

My other mods to go along side the remap include the famous WAK Box with K&N Panrl Filter and Blueflame Cat Back.

Does this seem ok as I noticed a few other on here achieve more with a Stage 1? Also what else should I look to do next to increase this?


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

dankay1989 said:


> Hi
> 
> Took my TT for a Revo Stage 2 yesterday, it was done on a rolling road.
> 
> ...


Those are pretty good figures!!!
Anthony.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

is the bHP at roadwheels or fly... :?

if it's a road wheel figure it's a good set ofresults, similar to the APR, although if it's the fly (measured with liquid) i'd be abit gutted.

on some of my run downs it's usually about 18 to get to the fly... so you've either got 277BHP at the fly... or 241 at road wheels


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm expecting no less than the advertised 260 bhp & 286 lbft from a Stage 1 on a car with 200 cps high flow cats and induction kit, so on the basis of those figures, I wouldn't be particularly happy.

Doug


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

well i dont have hi flow cats and the torque is quite good looking at what you quoted?? im not sure what it should be really


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Also I believe stage 2 just remaps to what other mods your car has, and doesnt add too much bhp just runs better along with the rest of the stuff


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

With torque figures like that who gives a flying turd about bhp your car should pull like a train


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Had the Revo stage 2 done also, only diff I can see are the b/flame downpipe and the induction kit, flat out at 291BHP at the fly with 331lb/ft. [smiley=book2.gif]......And its still not enough...... [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was told that the problem is that the turbo is now restricting the car and would need to upgrade this to get bigger gains. Anything else would just help the turbo spool faster??


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

dankay1989 said:


> I was told that the problem is that the turbo is now restricting the car and would need to upgrade this to get bigger gains. Anything else would just help the turbo spool faster??


surely it's quick enough at those figures, you don't want to push it too far without spending £££'s on other upgraded bits to match :?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

dankay1989 said:


> I was told that the problem is that the turbo is now restricting the car and would need to upgrade this to get bigger gains. Anything else would just help the turbo spool faster??


Ay thats apparently so....next stop GarretBB and FMIC [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

And cams, and rods, and and and.......


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: i thought about this but then I think....is it alot of money to put into a 9 y/o car??


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

Your only really running stage 1 mods.

Stage 2 should have a 3" downpipe and sport/decat.

Nathan


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

don't listen....

stick on a actuator, and if it's set up right you'll be hitting 341.13lb/ft (which is what i've got) Torque is fun !! :lol:


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

What's an actuator and how much?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a forge uprated actuator if your interested. Not had it long only done about 1000 miles if that. Look here. http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... =FMACVAG01
£75 delivered with the UK.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Les, how much would awesome charge to fit this, I'm interested!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

chrishumes said:


> Les, how much would awesome charge to fit this, I'm interested!


Well it is a pig of a job 3/4 hours I think but why not get a quote off Awesome to fit it. When I had mine done I had other work done as well and I'm at my girlfriends right now so cant check my invoice.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers,

why you took it off yours??

might get it fitted if i get a remap


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

chrishumes said:



> cheers,
> 
> why you took it off yours??


viewtopic.php183219 that's why 

As far as the restriction goes you'll free a bit more power up if you put a 3" DP and sports cat on. I presume you've uprated your DV as well?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smarties24 said:


> chrishumes said:
> 
> 
> > cheers,
> ...


Na that's not the reason at all as I doubt very much the actuator caused my engine failure. I have a new engine and want to keep it as reliable as possible so just staying with the stage 2 remap.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

les said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > chrishumes said:
> ...


I didn't mean you took it off because of the actuator, i meant it was taken off as a new engine was going in and i knew you were keeping it fairly simple, my fault i didn't explain better but then again, time is limited whilst the footballs on :wink: you remember what the champions league was like don't ya les? :lol:


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the replies. think i will give it a miss all the same tho. will see how much awesome want for the maps first!


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

chrishumes said:


> cheers for the replies. think i will give it a miss all the same tho. will see how much awesome want for the maps first!


If you are going for stage 1 then yeah but if your going stage 2+, DP, cat, catback, induction kit etc then i'd get the actuator fitted, it will help to hold the boost better and as shown by Tony's graphs in a previous thread, increases the peak torque.


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

well i am going for a stage 2 revo next week with gat back 3" downpipe and cat back and intercooler plus also getting a liquid gauge so will be able to tell you if the money i am paying is going to be worth it. but i am very excited and the tt shop said ill be able to tell a big difference not only in power but in performance i buy myself the best christmas presents


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

As said mate I'd invest in a 3" downpipe,that should see the figures pop up a bit.I'd also upgrade your engine hoses as the stock ones might give up shortly.cheers,wul


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> don't listen....
> 
> stick on a actuator, and if it's set up right you'll be hitting 341.13lb/ft (which is what i've got) Torque is fun !! :lol:


Have you seen these results on more than one dyno
Do you no the make of the dyne used and was it twin rollers or single drum?


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah getting the 3" done and inercooler plus already done the hoses so i am nearly there


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

l0ad3d9 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > don't listen....
> ...


dyno jet... and the same rollers as all the other TT's ran on:-
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185983&hilit=+rolling+road+results

On another note i'm on 370lb/ft with the switch from APR to REVO !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Have you had consistant results on another dyno?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope,

Not needed to really we've had a good few rolling road days here.. and judging by the other results (coming from other cars, then it seems pretty right) there can't be much wrong with them... Plus i am i firm beliver in leaving figures well alone... (hense no mention in my sig) end of the day the only comparable is on the same rollers the same day on the same rollers....


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree that the best way for tuning a car 
And as your happy with what that dyno recorded then there is no need to check against a different one


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Nope,
> 
> Not needed to really we've had a good few rolling road days here.. and judging by the other results (coming from other cars, then it seems pretty right) there can't be much wrong with them... Plus i am i firm beliver in leaving figures well alone... (hense no mention in my sig) end of the day the only comparable is on the same rollers the same day on the same rollers....


hi tony,
remind me again what mods [if any] you have, either way,,, 370Ib/ft is crazy! 

Anthony.


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

Baalthazaar said:


> Had the Revo stage 2 done also, only diff I can see are the b/flame downpipe and the induction kit, flat out at 291BHP at the fly with 331lb/ft. [smiley=book2.gif]......And its still not enough...... [smiley=huh2.gif]


 did you have a stage one remap before your stage 2 and how much did you notice the change after?


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

iv had stage 2 now with all the mods need for stage 2


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> is the bHP at roadwheels or fly... :?
> 
> if it's a road wheel figure it's a good set ofresults, similar to the APR, although if it's the fly (measured with liquid) i'd be abit gutted.
> 
> on some of my run downs it's usually about 18 to get to the fly... so you've either got 277BHP at the fly... or 241 at road wheels


Let me guess, Awesome GTI and their dynojet :lol:

Now google 4wd transmission losses  If a 4wd was producing a genuine 259hp @ the wheels, you would be looking at around 325bhp @ flywheel with a 20% transmission loss.

I have used the dynojet numerous times in the past and to say their readings are innacurate and wild is a mere understatement. I remember a Leon Cupra R with 242 @ wheels and 252 @ flywheel. The laws of physics (and a google) tell you this is simply not possible [smiley=book2.gif] Their flywheel figures seem to be okay most of the time, but usually with an extremely high whp run which makes you think twice at what it is the dynojet is actually doing. (Supposed to be whp + coastdown = fly)

Back to O.P.....Were you running with 99ron fuel or 95? Torque looks good, power down by around 15-20bhp to what I would expect. These turbos with FMIC/TBE and induction should see a genuine 275-280bhp at flywheel. No more due to stock turbo not having the lungs. Wheel horsepower should be around 230whp (4wd) and 240whp (FWD)


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Personally I would not have done a stage 2 remap on a TT with just an aftermarket catback in terms of potential power increases. The gains would have been much more on top of a full zorst upgrade. Much more expensive of course - I realise that! But if you do upgrade those other zorst parts at a later date, the remap will now not be optimized for them, if it's a custom remap.


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

i had all the stage 2 mods done then the revo 2 map no more mods for me now i am broke but happy


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

i cant recommend the intercooler enough before i had it done the engine was getting really hot even on short journeys not now tho i have just done a 3 hour trip and i can still touch all the engine parts


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

anthony_m said:


> hi tony,
> remind me again what mods [if any] you have, either way,,, 370Ib/ft is crazy!
> 
> Anthony.


all mods listed on the rolling road day :- http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185983&hilit=+rolling+road+day along with everyone elses mods too


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

my bhp and torque seem low at the moment the weather has been shit but the car seems at lot faster on its stage 2 remap but the liquid gage is not giving out high readings  but the car feels like lighting


----------

